# Need a mod to move some posts



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I mistakenly posted 2 posts in the Royal Blue Re-do.Could a kindly mod move them to the "yep, I got another one" thread?? It will be posts #17 and #18.. Thanks..Polishing the car shell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How's that?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How's that?


hugs and kisses,lol Thank you John...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> hugs and kisses,lol Thank you John...


I'd have felt better about that if you were a girl!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have felt better about that if you were a girl!


Ya, same here....lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could have PM'ed him also you know?

Now....get back to sanding those cars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You could have PM'ed him also you know?
> 
> Now....get back to sanding those cars.


As soon as the wife leaves for work, and I get the dishes done,lol...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> hugs and kisses,lol Thank you John...


"Dim all the lights sweet darling,
'Cause tonight it's all the way.
Turn up the old Victrola
Gonna dance the night away ..."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> "dim all the lights sweet darling,
> 'cause tonight it's all the way.
> Turn up the old victrola
> gonna dance the night away ..."


eee-haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG! 

Everyone -- this is not typical of ALL American Flyer enthusiasts.


----------

